# Yay or Nay Molded Shoes



## Ricci (Apr 2, 2009)

ICK! I say Nay hahaa


----------



## Geek (Apr 2, 2009)

nay


----------



## -Chelsey- (Apr 2, 2009)

Not. I'm sure their comfortable but they just look really old.


----------



## MissMaryMac (Apr 2, 2009)

eww, why are they molded?


----------



## Roxie (Apr 2, 2009)

no way!


----------



## pinksugar (Apr 2, 2009)

I like the style of the shoe, but not the mouldedness! lol!


----------



## seedchan (Apr 2, 2009)

I think I'd rather wear sandals.Nay for sure.


----------



## Aprill (Apr 2, 2009)

oh nasty


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 2, 2009)

Big nay!


----------



## Johnnie (Apr 2, 2009)

Omg no!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Apr 2, 2009)

Nay nay nay!


----------



## gommiebears (Apr 3, 2009)

No siree Bob! Might as well go to the thrift store and get some broken in shoes.


----------



## Anthea (Apr 3, 2009)

I don't think so...


----------



## Manda (Apr 3, 2009)

Eeeks! NO!


----------



## Ozee (Apr 3, 2009)

looks like your trying to fit into a pair of shoes 2 sizes two small.

a big no.


----------



## katana (Apr 3, 2009)

YUCK! That looks awful!! NAY


----------



## StereoXGirl (Apr 3, 2009)

Eww! It just looks like the shoes are way too small.


----------



## tika (Apr 3, 2009)

No. Eww.


----------



## Karren (Apr 3, 2009)

I have custome molded ice skates but my toes don't show like those!! Might be fun for a few photos but no way could I walk in those!!


----------



## AnnaKG00 (Apr 3, 2009)

nay


----------



## GillT (Apr 3, 2009)

Ugly. It just looks strange. Not necessarily like the shoes are too small, just weird.


----------



## magneticheart (Apr 3, 2009)

Ew what the hell? Those are weird.


----------



## Bec688 (Apr 3, 2009)

everything from the toes up is ok, the moulded part...ewwness.


----------



## speedy (Apr 4, 2009)

Nay.


----------



## mahreez (Apr 4, 2009)

that's horrible!!!


----------



## Chachica (Apr 4, 2009)

They're really creepy looking, definitely nay!


----------



## ox0xbarbiex0xo (Apr 4, 2009)

lol nay!


----------



## Jacky Lucent (Apr 8, 2009)

Another nay!


----------



## mynameisanna (Apr 20, 2009)

eww! that is way too disgusting-looking!


----------



## venus in furs (Apr 22, 2009)

Nay! Nay! Nay! They look like the kind of thing the serial killer from 'The Silence of the Lambs' would craft out of human skin!! Nooooooo!


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Apr 22, 2009)

Yuck!!!!!!!!


----------



## Maysie (Apr 22, 2009)

Noooo! *shudders*


----------



## keepfitgirl (Apr 23, 2009)

Nay - very weird!


----------



## Ricci (Apr 24, 2009)

I think this is one thread that no one agreed this look is nice


----------



## GirlPaint.com (Apr 24, 2009)

Yuck! Way nay. I think it's unanimous.


----------



## bCreative (Apr 24, 2009)

Oh hell no!!


----------



## caitlyn (Apr 24, 2009)

DITTO TO EVERYONE. that's so nasty.


----------



## missmignonne (Apr 24, 2009)

Looks gross! NAY!


----------



## makennasdoll (Apr 27, 2009)

wow. that is odd looking. nay for me


----------



## aaizf (May 6, 2009)

ew those are so weird. no one wants to see toe lumps!


----------



## Jadeanne (May 6, 2009)

I once had a pair of shoes that I got for $5 brand new. After several years the toe area started looking like the picture so I tossed them in the trash.


----------



## moonka (May 6, 2009)

no it looks so bad.


----------



## McRubel (May 7, 2009)

Originally Posted by *aaizf* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ew those are so weird. no one wants to see toe lumps! HAHA! Agreed!


----------



## LilDee (May 7, 2009)

Eeeew!!! Definite NAY


----------



## erichong93 (Jun 2, 2009)

Nay...it looks like your shoe is mutated.


----------



## Cakdel (Jun 7, 2009)

nay. i don't like how they look


----------

